# T-Track 3/4 " wide 3/8" deep



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,
What is a good source for T-Track? Very limited in places even to look in my neck of the woods. Looked all day today (both places) and came up empty. Rockler has a nice little kit package of track, knobs, and bolts but it is sold out. Thank You for any suggestions. Dave


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is where I buy mine.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You Gene, that is appreciated. They have some nice packages too I see.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is another source... there are many. Google t-track!

T-Track and T Track Accessories Quick Search Index

Most any woodworking supply store, Amazon.com Incratools, etc.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I got mine from an ebay vender. The package I ended up with was a lot of six 48" tracks for 1/4-20 bolts. The tracks themselves are 3/4" wide and 15/32" tall. I think the lot of 6 ran me about $70 shipped, if I remember correctly.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You Duane and Chris as well. All these certainly give me plenty of choices. This will be my first project, got to start small.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave,
I ordered the kit from Rockler 5 or 6 weeks ago, it was out of stock then too but figured for the price, I'd put it on back order. I received it in 4 days. Go figure. Its not a bad kit.
Mike


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike,
Yep, I have the Rockler kit coming. The more I looked at stuff the more ways I was thinking of going. At one point I was even thinking of just buying a ready made table and be done with it. But after a few deep breathes decided that it would be a good learning experience, and more fun to try and make my own. I have been saving pictures of DP tables to get me started. I really appreciate all the links you guys gave me, thanks again to all. Dave


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info Duane


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

adot45 said:


> Hello,
> What is a good source for T-Track? Very limited in places even to look in my neck of the woods. Looked all day today (both places) and came up empty. Rockler has a nice little kit package of track, knobs, and bolts but it is sold out. Thank You for any suggestions. Dave


I get mine from Lee Valley Tools Veritas® T-Slot Tracks (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools

I like the double slotted t-track. Veritas® Double T-Slot Track - Lee Valley Tools

It requires a special router bit as well.


----------

